# NFS over RDMA



## boliniak (Feb 6, 2018)

Hello I have FreeBSD 12.0 with compiled OFED + ConnectX-4 card (kernel user space for OFED is working ok , user part will be added in the end of March) , so I would like to test NFS over RDMA (FreeBSD as the NFS server) , did someone tried that in the past ??


----------

